# Hi from Chile!



## Joe Maron (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi all!

Just a quick post to introduce myself: 50-odd musician-wannabe from Santiago, Chile. I've been lurking for a while (something my wallet deeply resents!) and decided it was about time to step out and say hello!

Cheers!


----------



## Gerry (Nov 4, 2017)

No one else has said hello, so I thought I would, Joe. Welcome! I just joined now, myself, and feel like I'm coming from the same place you are. Here's to good music making!


----------



## TMA (Nov 13, 2017)

Welcome, Joe!  Just joined VI as well.


----------



## Iskra (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi! Bienvenido!


----------



## Joe Maron (Nov 14, 2017)

Muchas gracias!


----------



## clisma (Nov 14, 2017)

Welcome Joe! I only just saw this thread. How is life in Santiago? I’m looking to relocate in the near future and the (admittedly not imminent) vicinity of Patagonia is a great incentive...


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 14, 2017)

Hola, Joe... I'm 50-something and _odd_ too, so you'll fit right in. Oh, and my wife is from Ecuador - Guayaquil - and she's pretty odd as well, lol! Bienvenido, mi amigo!


----------



## Joe Maron (Nov 15, 2017)

Hah! Thanks for the welcome... I'm feeling right at home!



clisma said:


> Welcome Joe! I only just saw this thread. How is life in Santiago? I’m looking to relocate in the near future and the (admittedly not imminent) vicinity of Patagonia is a great incentive...



It's mostly life in a (relatively) big city, with all the ups and downs: traffic jams at rush hour, lots of people hurrying around, but also a bunch of things to do, plenty of concerts, many good restaurants, some nice parks if you enjoy cycling/running, and we're pretty close to ski centers if you're into that. It's not a cheap city to live in, though, and there's some good and not so good neighborhoods. If you do take the decision, let me know and I can provide any further details you need!


----------



## clisma (Nov 15, 2017)

Thanks Joe, that is kind of you!


----------

